# Fish Finder Battery Charger?



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a portable Eagle fish finder and have lost the charger for the battery. Its a 12volt 8amp (I think) battery. Can I use a trickle charger for like my car battery to charge this? If not, where can I find a charger for it. I only paid $120 for the unit, so I don't want to spend to much. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Pretty much any 12v charger will work. Trickle will work also. Might take awhile to charge depends on the output and discharge of the battery.

You can buy a 2amp charger at wally world or meijer probably for about 20-25 bucks.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Pretty much any 12v charger will work. Trickle will work also. Might take awhile to charge depends on the output and discharge of the battery.
> 
> You can buy a 2amp charger at wally world or meijer probably for about 20-25 bucks.


Thanks Mike, thats what I was lloking for.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The maximum charge rate for those batteries is 2 amps, your battery will be much better off if you charge it at 500 mA to 1A. If you are anywhere near a TSC store you can pick up a new battery and charger for $15. They will be with the electric fence supplies. That way you'll have a spare battery and a charger for less than 20$


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> The maximum charge rate for those batteries is 2 amps, your battery will be much better off if you charge it at 500 mA to 1A. If you are anywhere near a TSC store you can pick up a new battery and charger for $15. They will be with the electric fence supplies. That way you'll have a spare battery and a charger for less than 20$


Thanks ih772, Tractor Supply is one of my favorite stores  Looks like I am going to make a trip.


----------

